# Cub Cadet CC4125 Trimmer



## Eagles (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello to all. New member here looking for some help. 
My CC4125 starts and idles fine, but stalls when accelerating. So far I have removed, disassembled, and cleaned the carb with choke cleaner the best I could. Checked all fuel lines and filters. Cleaned air filter. Changed the spark plug. Emptied tank and filled with fresh gas. A squirt of starting fluid will allow the engine to run at full speed for a second or two. This leads me to believe the problem to be gas flow related. A visual inspection of the carb diaphragm looked ok. I could not see any pinholes. 
Any thoughts or suggestions? 
Thanks.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Have you removed the muffler and spark arrestor screen to check for carbon buildup and blockage ?


----------



## Eagles (Jul 26, 2010)

No I haven't. I'll give it a try tonight when I get home and let you know.
Thanks.


----------



## Eagles (Jul 26, 2010)

Removed muffler and cleaned spark arrester screen. It wasn't dirty enough to block exhaust flow. Tried to start without muffler. Same thing happens. Starts and idles fine. Stalls when I try to accelerate. One thing I did notice. When I prime using the bulb, it seems like not much gas is being drawn into the bulb like it's supposed to.
Any more thoughts out there. Please help.

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Eagles said:


> Removed muffler and cleaned spark arrester screen. It wasn't dirty enough to block exhaust flow. Tried to start without muffler. Same thing happens. Starts and idles fine. Stalls when I try to accelerate. One thing I did notice. When I prime using the bulb, it seems like not much gas is being drawn into the bulb like it's supposed to.
> Any more thoughts out there. Please help.
> 
> Thanks


Could be a restriction in the fuel pickup filter or the one in the carburetor. Sounds like it's a little lean.


----------

